# ISO female russians



## Jentortmom (Jan 26, 2008)

If anyone has female russian(s) they are looking to rehome/sell, please contact me. I would like to add a few more to my group.

Thanks,


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 12, 2008)

Still looking for Russians, male or female... Adoption or purchase let me know..


----------

